# How would.do you handle a crush?



## dmmj (Jun 28, 2012)

So I went to a taping of a T.V. show yesterday, with my uncle, mom, his daughter and her friend. Over the ourse of the day The girl developed a crush on me. She is 16 and I don't want to hurt her feelings, now how would I know she developed a crush on me, my cousin called me later that night and said she had asked a bunch of questions about me and finally told her that she liked me. I can't even begin to think of how she developed this crush from what I understand from my cousin she liked how I spent time talking to her and listening to her, and odds are I would probably see her at my uncle's family functions, I want to stress I am not considering this in any way, but I don't want to say something that would hurt her feelings. So have you ever had a crush like this? how did you handle it? what would you say to let her down without hurting her feelings.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jun 28, 2012)

"I'm flattered, and I'm sorry if I gave you the impression that I liked you, but I don't feel the that way about you. Sorry."

She's 16. She's probably going to have her feelings hurt no matter how polite you are. She will also get over it. Its part of being a teenager.

And no, I really never was the recipient of crushes. This is just what I would probably say if I did find myself in your situation.


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jun 28, 2012)

dmmj said:


> So I went to a taping of a T.V. show yesterday, with my uncle, mom, his daughter and her friend. Over the ourse of the day The girl developed a crush on me. She is 16 and I don't want to hurt her feelings, now how would I know she developed a crush on me, my cousin called me later that night and said she had asked a bunch of questions about me and finally told her that she liked me. I can't even begin to think of how she developed this crush from what I understand from my cousin she liked how I spent time talking to her and listening to her, and odds are I would probably see her at my uncle's family functions, I want to stress I am not considering this in any way, but I don't want to say something that would hurt her feelings. So have you ever had a crush like this? how did you handle it? what would you say to let her down without hurting her feelings.



Don't take this.the wrong way but she's 16 and she'll probably forget about it and.think the same thing tomorrow about another guy. Don't worry so.much. when I was that age I.developed a crush on any.good looking considerate guy that paid attention to me. If she starts contacting you directly then you probably have to say something or just ignore her. 

And my phone loves periods.


----------



## wellington (Jun 28, 2012)

I agree with kurmaraja12. That's just being a teenage girl. I wouldn't do anything, leave it alone unless, like kurmaraia12 said, if she contacts you directly. If you see her again at another function, left her come to you to say hi, don't go up to her. If it does present itself to where you have to talk to her keep it small talk and as soon as you can walk away with out being rued, do so. Good luck lover boy


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 28, 2012)

wellington said:


> I agree with kurmaraja12. That's just being a teenage girl. I wouldn't do anything, leave it alone unless, like kurmaraia12 said, if she contacts you directly. If you see her again at another function, left her come to you to say hi, don't go up to her. If it does present itself to where you have to talk to her keep it small talk and as soon as you can walk away with out being rued, do so. Good luck lover boy



I agree. Main things is, if it does come up, be completely honest and open or else you will just be leading her on.


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 28, 2012)

I agree with the above posters!! Just leave it alone unless she tries to contact you.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 28, 2012)

So is this where I should admit I have a crush on Kelly? .. and Mike... and Steve... and Neal... and Tyler.... and...  



.... oops better add Mark. He got his feeling hurt on another thread where he wan't on somebody's list.


----------



## wellington (Jun 28, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> So is this where I should admit I have a crush on Kelly? .. and Mike... and Steve... and Neal... and Tyler.... and...
> 
> 
> 
> .... oops better add Mark. He got his feeling hurt on another thread where he wan't on somebody's list.



Do we have a TFO member stalker


----------



## Madkins007 (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah! Somebody likes me!

Of course, it has to be Jacqui of all people, but I guess beggers cannot be choosers, huh?

(Apparently I am just begging for a brusing!)


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 28, 2012)

Just ignore it, David. Chances are, by the time you see her again, she will have moved on to someone else. You just know that in the future you'll have to not pay so much attention to her anymore.


----------



## Niki (Jun 28, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Just ignore it, David. Chances are, by the time you see her again, she will have moved on to someone else. You just know that in the future you'll have to not pay so much attention to her anymore.



I defiantly agree... Just ignore it. I wouldn't say anything to her. You don't want to make her feel bad and that's just awkward. She has probably moved on already.


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 28, 2012)

If she remembers you next time, and being politely distant doesn't work, just tell her that after your nice talk last time, you think of her as a daughter.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey, David: Aren't you the guy who's always complaining you can't find a girl? Sixteen isn't too young, you know. I was married at 17. And you're not that old either.


----------



## exoticsdr (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, after your political posts, I think that I have a crush on you....hahaha. My advice...listen to the mother's in the group and save yourself from the fathers (the ones with the firearms). Doc


----------



## tyguy35 (Jun 28, 2012)

That is the worst when a girl crushes on you when your not looking. but when you are looking they want no part lol. But yes just be polite things should go smoothly


----------



## KimandKarasi (Jun 28, 2012)

exoticsdr said:


> Well, after your political posts, I think that I have a crush on you....hahaha. My advice...listen to the mother's in the group and save yourself from the fathers (the ones with the firearms). Doc



   haha!!!!! Nice XD




tyguy35 said:


> That is the worst when a girl crushes on you when your not looking. but when you are looking they want no part lol.



Don't you know that's how women work?? Lol! ;P


----------



## Tortoise Princess (Jun 28, 2012)

I think best thing for you to do is still be "polite" but distance yourself from the girl. And don't let the "crush thing" get into your head. I'll make you act weirder around her.

Crushes are harmless and it's actually pretty "cool" if you think about it (unless you have someone who will get jealous, a wife or gf maybe). As everybody says, it will soon pass


----------



## tyguy35 (Jun 28, 2012)

you women are so confusing


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 28, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Hey, David: Aren't you the guy who's always complaining you can't find a girl? Sixteen isn't too young, you know. I was married at 17. And you're not that old either.



LOL...thought the same thing, but he should definitely wait 'til she's 18...if she still has a crush on Captain Awesome at that point, he needs to find out if she can cook.


----------



## wellington (Jun 28, 2012)

tyguy35 said:


> you women are so confusing



Really, men should have to live with themselves, they couldn't do it for a week..


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 28, 2012)

Ignore it 
You may have to deal with it if she tries to boil any of your animals


----------



## bigred (Jun 28, 2012)

OK Cap. if I remember right you said you had the LATEST and GREATEST stud finder. Do that poor girl a favor and take thae batteries out of that thing you are just to much for that poor girl. Try to be more like me and be one of those crazy misunderstood males that ASCOTT is always talikng about. .


----------



## ascott (Jun 28, 2012)

> Try to be more like me and be one of those crazy misunderstood males that ASCOTT is always talikng about. .



LMAO....I almost choked on the cheez its I am eating for dinner....lol....yeah to what he said.... 

Captain, I would not avoid the young lady, I would act as you usually do and allow her to do what young ladies do...crush, fantasize, crush a little more and then wake up one day and think that her science teacher is absolutely lovely and then ...crush, fantasize, crush a little more and then, well...the chasing of ones tail continues until you catch the tail of another....lol....consider yourself part of a healthy development of a young ladies cycle of life....let her enjoy it, and you be flattered and when she is a bit more grown---you get to tease the hell out of her about the whole thing....


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 29, 2012)

Just tell her "please wait for two more years"


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 29, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Just tell her "please wait for two more years"



And then check out her cooking...


----------



## KimandKarasi (Jun 29, 2012)

tyguy35 said:


> you women are so confusing



Women are so confusing sometimes women can't even understand other women.. 
(haha! See there? Made sense in my head, but I may have confused a lot of others )



Terry Allan Hall said:


> And then check out her cooking...



You men are so simple XD haha!


----------



## bigred (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes women are confusing, Ive been confused over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over


----------



## Laura (Jun 29, 2012)

16 is jail bait..
If yo never see them.. then let it go.. let her enjoy her crush.. if it continues and she contacts you again and again.. then you will ahve to say soemthing.. you can keep it light or to the point.. depends on the girl. Or her parents....
In a few years, she is at least legal.. ;-)


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 30, 2012)

I think we dont know anything about women because we havent broken them down to any subspecies after all these years still. 



Terry Allan Hall said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > Just tell her "please wait for two more years"
> ...



It should be somewhat good I mean what else can a woman do?


----------



## KimandKarasi (Jun 30, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> It should be somewhat good I mean what else can a woman do?



........     lol!


----------



## bigred (Jun 30, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> I think we dont know anything about women because we havent broken them down to any subspecies after all these years still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Maybe if we broke them down like Eweezyfosheezy is talking about we just might find that they are a HYBRID. You know we dont want to open that can of worms again


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 30, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> I think we dont know anything about women because we havent broken them down to any subspecies after all these years still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The sad thing is, we have yet to even find one thing a guy can do. 

(no offense to the men in this forum, excluding most of the ones posting in this thread. Most of the TFO male population seem to be exceptional men.  )


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 30, 2012)

bigred said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > I think we dont know anything about women because we havent broken them down to any subspecies after all these years still.
> ...





What should I do with my LTC breeding colony then?


----------



## bigred (Jun 30, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > Eweezyfosheezy said:
> ...





Give them some good greens in the morning with a little calcium dust


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 30, 2012)

bigred said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > bigred said:
> ...





Should I soak them everyday???


----------



## ascott (Jun 30, 2012)

> Just tell her "please wait for two more years"
> 
> And then check out her cooking...
> 
> It should be somewhat good I mean what else can a woman do?



You silly guys....don't get mad at them ladies, they can not help themselves....lol


----------



## clare n (Jun 30, 2012)

If you block out our visual barriers (windows to the outside world) we won't get as agitated?! Haha eliminate that "grass is greener" complex. Chicken wire simply wont do I'm afraid....


----------



## bigred (Jun 30, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > Eweezyfosheezy said:
> ...





Ya just make sure the water is warm, You know us guys dont like cold water if you know what I mean



ascott said:


> > Just tell her "please wait for two more years"
> >
> > And then check out her cooking...
> >
> ...



Never mad, just having fun


----------



## ascott (Jun 30, 2012)

> Ya just make sure the water is warm, You know us guys dont like cold water if you know what I mean



LOL...


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 30, 2012)

bigred said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > bigred said:
> ...


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 30, 2012)

For pete's sake, Captain, don't let on you can actually make human food. 
Factoid: women fall at men's feet if the man can cook.


----------



## wellington (Jun 30, 2012)

Just wondering if Captain is still out there on this thread and have you figured out all the advice, comments, digs, fun? Have you gotten anymore winks your way from the girl? Boy can the members here go crazy with any little question.



bigred said:


> Yes women are confusing, Ive been confused over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over



That's not confusion. That's where we put you, want you and will keep you



Jacqui said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > I think we dont know anything about women because we havent broken them down to any subspecies after all these years still.
> ...






Jacqui, you started strong, then you caved. Come on. Your one of the strong ones here. Give it to them with meaning. They can take it.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 30, 2012)

Despite all of the craziness here I have decided to wait and see, I told my cousin to not give her my number, in this day and age of sending pictures and what not, I don't need that. First off she is a minor and second there is a 22 year age difference. bigger than my mom and dad.


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jun 30, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Despite all of the craziness here I have decided to wait and see, I told my cousin to not give her my number, in this day and age of sending pictures and what not, I don't need that. First off she is a minor and second there is a 22 year age difference. bigger than my mom and dad.


 
Ok I didn't know it was.that bad of an age difference. That girl definitely knows that its a no-go. Girls get boy, or in your case, man-crazy lol


----------



## Laurie (Jun 30, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Despite all of the craziness here I have decided to wait and see, I told my cousin to not give her my number, in this day and age of sending pictures and what not, I don't need that. First off she is a minor and second there is a 22 year age difference. bigger than my mom and dad.



That's what I would do, say nothing and just wait it out, trust me she will "crush" on someone else, soon. Like most 16 y/o girls


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 30, 2012)

Laurie said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Despite all of the craziness here I have decided to wait and see, I told my cousin to not give her my number, in this day and age of sending pictures and what not, I don't need that. First off she is a minor and second there is a 22 year age difference. bigger than my mom and dad.
> ...



True that. Good idea about keeping your phone #, etc., under wraps. Lay low.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 2, 2012)

bigred said:


> Ya just make sure the water is warm, You know us guys dont like cold water if you know what I mean



*Grabs the two of them and places them both in a big plastic soaking dish they can not get out of, filled with ice water... and then just keeps adding more ice...* I think a good 24 soak will really help you two out, as you seem to be suffering from some kind of mental issue.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 2, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > Ya just make sure the water is warm, You know us guys dont like cold water if you know what I mean
> ...


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just be nice to her and never bring it up. More thank likely she never will  IF she does just tell her to talk to her parents/guardian's about it


----------



## jtrux (Nov 26, 2012)

Just a wee bit late to the party lol


----------



## shellysmom (Nov 27, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, David: Aren't you the guy who's always complaining you can't find a girl? Sixteen isn't too young, you know. I was married at 17. And you're not that old either.
> ...



LOL! I don't entirely disagree.... unless you're old enough to be her dad. Then I'd say no.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 27, 2012)

jtrux said:


> Just a wee bit late to the party lol



I know, I thought it'd be funny to comment on such an old thread!  XD


----------

